# لماذا يهرب الرجل من الزواج؟



## marcelino (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*لماذا يهرب الرجل من الزواج؟*​ 







                         لا يخفى على أحد أن كلمة "الزواج" تبعث الخوف والذعر فى عقل وقلب  الرجل. ورغم احتياج الرجل للمرأة  كزوجة في حياته، الا أن التفكير فى  الزواج يجعل الرجل يقدر جميع ايجابيات وسلبيات الأمر ويفكر ألف مرة قبل ان  يتجرأ على القيام بخطوة كهذه، كما أنه أحيانا يهرب من فكرة الزواج وقد  يتخلى عنها نهائيا.
وعرض موقع "النادي" اهم الأسباب التى تدفع الرجل الى الخوف والهروب من الزواج.
أولا،  الخوف من المسؤولية. فان الرجل يخاف كثيرا من تحمل المسؤولية حتى عن نفسه.  أما اذا أضيف الى ذلك ضرورة تحمل المسؤولية عن زوجته والأولاد وايضا  مسؤولية نجاح هذا الزواج، فكل ذلك يجعل الرجل ينظر الى الزواج كالحجر  الثقيل الذى سوف يوضع على صدره.
ثانيا، الخوف على الحرية. كثيرا ما  يتراءى للرجل أن الزواج هو القفص الذهبى الذى سيمس بحريته أو حتى يحرمه منه  اطلاقا، فأكثر ما يخشاه الرجل فى حياته هو ان فقدان الحرية التى يعتبرها  سر سعادته فيرى الرجل انه قادر على العيش بلا زواج على ان يعيش بلا حرية.
ثالثا،  الخوف من الفشل. من المعروف أن الرجل بطبعه يطمح دائما إلى النجاح فى كل  جوانب حياته ويخاف كثيرا من الاخفاق. فهو يدرك تمام الادراك ان الزواج حياة  وانه اذا فشل فى الزواج فلقد فشل فى الحياة.
رابعا، الخوف من انجاب  الزوجة. يخشى الرجل من فكرة الانجاب لأنه يخاف من مسؤولية تربية الأولاد  وجعلهم  صالحين. كما أنه يفهم أن هذه من أعقد المسؤوليات التى يمكن ان  يحملها على عاتقه.
بالطبع لا يقتصر خوف الرجل من الزواج على الأسباب  المذكورة، فهناك الكثير من النواحي التي يأخذها الرجل بالاعتبار عند تفكيره  في انشاء الأسرة. وتجعل كل هذه الافكار الرجل يحسب مئات المرات قبل  الاقدام على هذه الخطوة الهامة، فما يخشاه الرجل من الزواج اكثر بكثير مما  يريده منه.


من موقع روسيا اليوم


----------



## marcelino (14 أكتوبر 2012)

بصراحه مقال رائع جدا عجببنى جدا 

كل كلمه فيه حقيقيه​


----------



## girgis2 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

> بالطبع  لا يقتصر خوف الرجل من الزواج على الأسباب  المذكورة، فهناك الكثير من  النواحي التي يأخذها الرجل بالاعتبار عند تفكيره  في انشاء الأسرة. وتجعل  كل هذه الافكار الرجل يحسب مئات المرات قبل  الاقدام على هذه الخطوة  الهامة، فما يخشاه الرجل من الزواج اكثر بكثير مما  يريده منه.



*سعيد صالح في العيال كبرت قال:

الراجل لما يوصل للي هو عايزه من الست بيحس بالندم وبيتمنى اللي فات يرجع ولو ساعة ولو دقيقة ولو ثانية*
*
*​


----------



## منمونة منمونة (14 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
احيانا 
بيكون الهروب من الزواج بسبب الخوف 
نتيجة تجارب عاطفية فاشلة 
او احساس بالدونية ان مش ممكن واحدة توافق على الارتباط 
ممكن كمان الظروف الاسرية 
انه نشا فى ظل ام متسلطة على الاب
فبيخشى انه يكون صورة اخرى من والده ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 أكتوبر 2012)

يهرب الرجال من الزواج بسبب الظروف المادية القاسية


----------



## طارق ابوحنا (14 أكتوبر 2012)

الرجل بحاجة امرأة تنسيه هذه المخاوف


----------



## Anas2 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

يهرب الرجل من الزواج -ولنكن صريحين- لأنه ببساطة يمكن أن يشبع حاجاته العاطفية خارج إطار الزواج بسهولة عكس المرأة.. 
الزواج هو قيد على الرجل يعني لما كان بيتصرف بحريه هيضطر يلتزم بمراة وحدة بس.. وهنا تتجلى الصعوبة

على فكرا في زمننا المعاصر صارت حتى النساء -خاصة المثقفات العاملات- يهربن من الزواج لأنه قيد بالنسبة لهن في تحقيق احلامهن ونجاحهن في حياتهن العملية

شكراً على الموضوع


----------



## white.angel (14 أكتوبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> * الراجل لما يوصل للي هو عايزه من الست بيحس بالندم *​



*وايه هو اللى الراجل عايزه من الست ؟؟*

*لو عايز خدامه ... يجيبها بمرتب شهرى *
*لو عايز ......... ليها فلوسها بردو*

*بيتجوز ليه !!!!*

*الجواز لا خدامه ولا .... *

*دة كيان .. دى اسره ... دي حيوات مسئوله منه ومنها هينشأوها ... دة مسيح انا عايز اخليه جوا ابنى وبنتى ومراتى وبيتى .... *

*الارتباط لو بيحقق الاسباب اللى ممكن تيجى بالفلوس... مكنش بقاله لازمه ... انما الارتباط بيجيب اللى عمره ما ييجى بملايين الكون*

*الحياه *​


----------



## مين الصح (14 أكتوبر 2012)

فعلا موضوع مميز تسلم الايادى يا غالى
لكن انا عن نفسى ولا اكنى سمعت اى شى ومش ههرب ولا اجرى ابدا


----------



## girgis2 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *دة كيان .. دى اسره ... دي حيوات مسئوله منه ومنها هينشأوها ... دة مسيح انا عايز اخليه جوا ابنى وبنتى ومراتى وبيتى .... *
> ​





*طيب مهي الحيوات المسئولة منه دي لو فشل في انشائها هيتحاسب عليها

أنا مش عدو الحياة لكن - ما شاء الله - عندي اللي يكفيني ويفيض في حسابي ومش ناقص

وبعدين المسئولية دي كدة لله وللوطن ؟!!

أعتقد ان حتى الوطن نفسه يعني بيقول كفاية كدة !! :shutup22: 

آيه الفايدة العظيمة المقابلة للمسئوليات دي كلها ؟؟؟*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أكتوبر 2012)

طارق ابوحنا قال:


> الرجل بحاجة امرأة تنسيه هذه المخاوف


*واعتقد المرأة بحاجة رجل ينسيها الدنيا واللي فيها :11azy:*


----------



## girgis2 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *واعتقد المرأة بحاجة رجل ينسيها الدنيا واللي فيها :11azy:*



*
لا يا ماما أنتي كدة عايزة حاجة تانية غير الراجل

حاجة كدة هتنسيكي اسمك leasantr

هههههه بهزر معاكي


*​


----------



## white.angel (14 أكتوبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *طيب مهي الحيوات المسئولة منه دي لو فشل في انشائها هيتحاسب عليها
> 
> أنا مش عدو الحياة لكن - ما شاء الله - عندي اللي يكفيني ويفيض في حسابي ومش ناقص
> 
> ...




*اللى مش اد المسئوليه ميشلش ... لكن منرحش نجرى على الجواز عشان لقمه وتنضيف وشوية دلع ونقول المسئوليه والحمل وعندنا كتير ... ونندم ... ونندب*

*مش هو دة الجواز .. واللى متجوز عشان كدة ... يبقي ميتجوزش !!!*​


----------



## girgis2 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *اللى مش اد المسئوليه ميشلش ... لكن منرحش نجرى على الجواز عشان لقمه وتنضيف وشوية دلع ونقول المسئوليه والحمل وعندنا كتير ... ونندم ... ونندب*
> 
> *مش هو دة الجواز .. واللى متجوز عشان كدة ... يبقي ميتجوزش !!!*



*أوكي موافق

بس برده مجاوبتنيش على سؤالي:
*
*آيه الفايدة العظيمة المقابلة للمسئوليات دي كلها ؟؟؟

اذا كان الاهتمام نفسه وتسديد الاحتياجات حضرتك بتقولي عليه:

*


> *عشان لقمه وتنضيف وشوية دلع ونقول المسئوليه والحمل وعندنا كتير ... ونندم ... ونندب*


----------



## إيمليــآ (14 أكتوبر 2012)

*,.

* خلآص إللى خآيف للدرجآدى برآحتهـ مآيتجوزش :t31:

إللى بيخآف يطلع برهـ :new6:
 



*.،*



​


----------



## Anas2 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *أوكي موافق
> 
> بس برده مجاوبتنيش على سؤالي:
> *
> ...


إسمحلي برد 
الفائدة هي شخص يشاركك حياتك شخص يحبك ويكمل حياتك ويكون نصفك الثاني الحلو... شخص تجده في جانبك في لحظات حزنك وفرحك ويبدد تعبك حين تلجأ له شخص يخاف عليك يهتم لأمرك... شخص يروي عاطفتك ... 
أعتقد أن هذا الشخص يستحق أن أتحمل لأجله كل المسؤوليات بل أن أدفع نفسي لأجله.. لذلك أنا ضد الزواج بلا حب.. الزواج اللي بتروح تجيب بيه مرأة مبتعرفهاش ولا بتعرفك عشان تكون شغالة عندك ومكب للتفريغ مقابل أنك تصرف عليها.. أعتقد أن هذا النوع من الزواج هو إللي بيستحق تطرح عليه هيك سؤال


----------



## Anas2 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

ع فكرا أستغرب من إعتبار الإنجاب مسؤولية لا يريدها الرجل!!
لأن أي رجل طبيعي يحن ليكون أب... ويحن للحظة التي سيحمل فيها إبنه واللحظة التي يسمع فيها كلمة "أبي"
ده شيء يتمناه كل رجل مش مسؤولية يرفضها!


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أكتوبر 2012)

Anas2 قال:


> إسمحلي برد
> الفائدة هي شخص يشاركك حياتك شخص يحبك ويكمل حياتك ويكون نصفك الثاني الحلو... شخص تجده في جانبك في لحظات حزنك وفرحك ويبدد تعبك حين تلجأ له شخص يخاف عليك يهتم لأمرك... شخص يروي عاطفتك ...
> أعتقد أن هذا الشخص يستحق أن أتحمل لأجله كل المسؤوليات بل أن أدفع نفسي لأجله.. لذلك أنا ضد الزواج بلا حب.. الزواج اللي بتروح تجيب بيه مرأة مبتعرفهاش ولا بتعرفك عشان تكون شغالة عندك ومكب للتفريغ مقابل أنك تصرف عليها.. أعتقد أن هذا النوع من الزواج هو إللي بيستحق تطرح عليه هيك سؤال


كلامك صح جدا اناس انا معاك فى كل اللى قولته​


----------



## girgis2 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

Anas2 قال:


> إسمحلي برد
> الفائدة هي شخص يشاركك حياتك شخص يحبك ويكمل حياتك ويكون نصفك الثاني الحلو... شخص تجده في جانبك في لحظات حزنك وفرحك ويبدد تعبك حين تلجأ له شخص يخاف عليك يهتم لأمرك... شخص يروي عاطفتك ...
> أعتقد أن هذا الشخص يستحق أن أتحمل لأجله كل المسؤوليات بل أن أدفع نفسي لأجله.. لذلك أنا ضد الزواج بلا *حب*.. الزواج اللي بتروح تجيب بيه مرأة مبتعرفهاش ولا بتعرفك عشان تكون شغالة عندك ومكب للتفريغ مقابل أنك تصرف عليها.. أعتقد أن هذا النوع من الزواج هو إللي بيستحق تطرح عليه هيك سؤال



*
رجعنا تاني للكلام اللي مش بنشوفه غير في أحلامنا وبس

ياراجل ده أنت لسه قايل ان الراجل مش عايز قيد الزواج عشان معرفشي آيه .........

والست مش عايزة قيد الزواج عشان عايزة تحقق أحلامها وطموحاتها

وبعدين حب آيه اللي جاي تقول عليه ؟؟!!!

عايز تفهمني يعني ان كل اتنين انفصلوا أو اطلقوا عن بعض كانوا مش متجوزين عن حب !!!

أحسن حاجة فينا احنا العرب اننا بنتكلم بمنتهى العقل طالما الموضوع لا يمت لنا بصلة

*​


----------



## Anas2 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> رجعنا تاني للكلام اللي مش بنشوفه غير في أحلامنا وبس
> 
> ياراجل ده أنت لسه قايل ان الراجل مش عايز قيد الزواج عشان معرفشي آيه .........
> ...


للأسف مشكلةفي عالمنا الشرقي هو إهمال الجانب العاطفي بل الشطب عليه وعدم الإعتراف بوجوده أساسا وهذا ما لا أراه في حياة الغربيين (مش بعمم) 
المرأة بترفض قيد الزواج حتى تجد الحب أو رجل ممكن يعيشها أفضل من شغلها
والراجل يرفض قيد الزواج حتى يجد الحب أو لما بيتعب من اللهو وبيكون بدو يستقر
وبالتأكيد مش الكل بل بتكلم عن نسبة لا بأس بهاleasantr

بالنسبة لسؤالك فأي سؤال يتضمن كلمة "كل" إجابته القطعية هي "لا"


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 أكتوبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> لا يا ماما أنتي كدة عايزة حاجة تانية غير الراجل
> 
> حاجة كدة هتنسيكي اسمك leasantr
> ...


*هههههههههه اه حاجه اصفرا كده ههههههه

*


----------



## girgis2 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

Anas2 قال:


> للأسف مشكلةفي عالمنا الشرقي هو إهمال الجانب العاطفي بل الشطب عليه وعدم الإعتراف بوجوده أساسا وهذا ما لا أراه في حياة الغربيين (مش بعمم)
> المرأة بترفض قيد الزواج حتى تجد الحب أو رجل ممكن يعيشها أفضل من شغلها
> والراجل يرفض قيد الزواج حتى يجد الحب أو لما بيتعب من اللهو وبيكون بدو يستقر
> وبالتأكيد مش الكل بل بتكلم عن نسبة لا بأس بهاleasantr
> ...



*
يعني المشكلة كلها في (كل) ؟!!

ماشي ياسيدي نغير صيغة السؤال ونقول

هل أغلبية اللي بيطلقوا أو جوازاتهم بتفشل بسبب انهم مش متجوزين بعض عن حب ؟؟؟

وبرضه هقولك تاني ان العرب مشكلتهم انهم بيتكلموا بمنتهى العقل لما يكون الموضوع لا يخصهم أو بعيد عنهم فقط !!

و كل واحد وليه احتياجاته في زوجته المستقبلية اللي بيتمناها وهو حر في الاحتياجات دي
 يعني في ناس عايزة الاستقرار زي ما بتقول وفي ناس مستقرة وعايزة ستات بيوت وفي ناس عايزة سيدات مجتمع وكل واحد واحتياجاته الخاصة بيه
 *​


----------



## girgis2 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

Anas2 قال:


> ع فكرا أستغرب من إعتبار الإنجاب مسؤولية لا يريدها الرجل!!
> لأن أي رجل طبيعي يحن ليكون أب... ويحن للحظة التي سيحمل فيها إبنه واللحظة التي يسمع فيها كلمة "أبي"
> ده شيء يتمناه كل رجل مش مسؤولية يرفضها!


* على فكرة مسئولية الأبوة** مش ان الراجل يسمع كلمة أبي أو اللحظة التي يحمل فيها ابنه أو بنته فقط

دي مسئولية تكوين ونشء - بني آدم - قادر أن يعتمد على نفسه ويكون قائد نفسه وابن ربنا

*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 أكتوبر 2012)

كان نفسى ارد على مشاركتكم لكن للاسف عندى صدااااع 
لكن ليا راجعة انتظرونى هههههههههه​


----------



## Anas2 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

براحة يا عم إحنا بس بنتناقش :11azy:



girgis2 قال:


> *
> يعني المشكلة كلها في (كل) ؟!!
> 
> ماشي ياسيدي نغير صيغة السؤال ونقول
> ...


قطعا نعم
إثنين مفيش بناتهم مشاعر متبادلة هيتحملوا بعض لييييييييييييييييه؟
لما بيكون فيه حب بيساعد ويساهم في تقوية العلاقة 
كلامي مش نضري أو عاطفي بل مثبت علميا "توصل الباحثون إلى أن الدوائر العصبية التي ترتبط بشكل طبيعي بالتقييم الاجتماعي للأشخاص الآخرين تتوقف عن العمل عندما يقع الإنسان في الحب. وقال الباحثون إن هذه النتائج قد توضح أسباب تغاضي بعض الأشخاص عن أخطاء من يحبون"
تأكد هنا في الجزء بتاع نضرة علمية عن الحب http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/حب



*
*


> وبرضه هقولك تاني ان العرب مشكلتهم انهم بيتكلموا بمنتهى العقل لما يكون الموضوع لا يخصهم أو بعيد عنهم فقط !!



العقل لازم يكون معاه شوية مشاعر والا هيصير الواحد الة أو مجرد رجل ألي مبرمج
* 
*


> *و كل واحد وليه احتياجاته في زوجته المستقبلية اللي بيتمناها وهو حر في الاحتياجات دي
> يعني في ناس عايزة الاستقرار زي ما بتقول وفي ناس مستقرة وعايزة ستات بيوت وفي ناس عايزة سيدات مجتمع وكل واحد واحتياجاته الخاصة بيه*


بالطبع كل واحد حر لقيتني عامل مظاهرة ضد الزواج التقليدي؟ :smil16:
أن بس بحتقر هذا النوع من الزواج القائم ع المصلحة لاني أؤمن إيمان تام أن الجنس مع شخص لا تحبه ومش بينكم غير ورقة ذابلة قمة الزنا والقذارة 

أسعدني النقاش معك صديفي


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*انا لو قولت اللى مقتنعة بيه احتمال البنات يقيمو عليا الحد .. هقول و رزقى على ربنا ... 

الحقيقة مرة و المقال صح و انا بعذُر الرجالة 

محدش فينا بيحب المسئولية لا الراجل ولا البنت .. و محدش فينا بيحب الحبسة ولا حد فينا بيحب يحس ان حد بيحد حريته و إليكم المفاجأة الكبرى كل دة بيحصل فى الجواز بس مش للراجل بس للبنت كمان .

امال ليه الراجل مش قابل الحاجات دى كلها فى حين البنت قابلة و راضية و مستعجلة كمان لاسباب كتير .. اخونا متربى يعيش بمزاجه يروح و يجى و يفعل مايشاء و عارف فى الجواز مش هيقدر يعمل دة لكن البنت حتى فى بيت اهلها عندها نفس حد الحريات ان مكانش بزيادة و مستنية فارس الاحلام اللى يسيبها تعمل اللى هى عايزاه .. الراجل متعود ياكل و ينام و يشرب و مقضيها برا البيت لكن البنت بتنضف و تغسل و تمسح فى بيت اهلها فهى كدةكدة جزء من المسئولية كان موجود و لو بشكل جزئى لكن الراجل فلة .. الراجل خايف من مسئولية التربية و الخلفة اة عايز يسمع كلمة بابا بس خايف من اللى جاى هل مرتبه هيقضى مصاريف العيال و هل هيعرف يربى و ياترى هيطلعو حلوين ولا لاو اخلاقهم شكلها ايه و دول شايلين اسمه .. لكن البنت هتموت و تبقى ماما و بالرغم انها شايلة كل الهم دة و عليه هم انها هتتشلفط فى الحمل من زيادة وزن و وارد ملامحها تتغير بشكل مش ظريف الا انها مستعدة جدًا بسبب رغبة قاتلة فيها انها تكون ام و بس .. لو سالت بنت انتى عايزة تبقى ام ليه هتقولك اسباب تافهة جدا لكن السبب الاساسى بيبقى رغبة عايزة الاحساس دة و مشتقاله اشتياق غير عادى بدون مبررات و مالهاش علاقة باللعب بالعرايس و احنا صغيريين و الجو الهندى دة اغلبنا كان بيخلع راس العروسة و يخبطها فى الحيطة امومة ايه دى .. بس هى عايزة تبقى ام عندها الاشتياق اللى مش مفهوم دة ( الا نسبة قليلة مش فارقة معاهم و معنديش تبرير منطقى لفكرة انها مش فارقة معاهم ) ..

المسئولية موجودة على الاتنين بس البنت كان عندها مسئولية شبه جزئية الراجل مكنش عنده حاجة فبالنسبة له الموضوع مرعب .. و بصراحة أحيى شجاعة أى راجل فدائى مقدم على الخطوة دى :fun_lol:*


----------



## Anas2 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> * على فكرة مسئولية الأبوة** مش ان الراجل يسمع كلمة أبي أو اللحظة التي يحمل فيها ابنه أو بنته فقط
> 
> دي مسئولية تكوين ونشء - بني آدم - قادر أن يعتمد على نفسه ويكون قائد نفسه وابن ربنا
> 
> *​


سوري لسه منتبه لردك:hlp:
لو إنتبهت لردي كات عن جملة "أن الانجاب مسؤولية يرفضها الرجل" لأن ده مش صحيح بالنسبة لرجل 
لان غريزة الابوة عند كل راجل سوي 
وأظن مقلتش أن يحمل إبنه ويسمع كلمة بابا هي مسؤولية الأبوة فقط عشان ترد علي بتعليق غريب مثل ده!


----------



## girgis2 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

Anas2 قال:


> براحة يا عم إحنا بس بنتناقش :11azy:
> 
> قطعا نعم
> إثنين مفيش بناتهم مشاعر متبادلة هيتحملوا بعض لييييييييييييييييه؟
> ...





> قطعا نعم
> إثنين مفيش بناتهم مشاعر متبادلة هيتحملوا بعض لييييييييييييييييه؟
> لما بيكون فيه حب بيساعد ويساهم في تقوية العلاقة


*
أنت تاني برضة

قطعاااا نعم ؟؟

يا راجل راجع نفسك شوية قبل ما تصدر حكم زي كدة
دا ياما ناس محترمين جدااا وكانوا بينهم مشاعر وحب وبعد فترة من الجواز كل واحد بيروح لحاله برضة

وبعدين آيه مفهومك عن الحب ؟؟

*


> العقل لازم يكون معاه شوية مشاعر والا هيصير الواحد الة أو مجرد رجل ألي مبرمج





> بالطبع كل واحد حر لقيتني عامل مظاهرة ضد الزواج التقليدي؟ :smil16:
> أن بس بحتقر هذا النوع من الزواج القائم ع المصلحة


*مين قال ان العقل هيلغي المشاعر والزواج هيكون قائم على المصلحة ؟؟

ومين جاب سيرة الجواز التقليدي دلوقتي ؟؟!!!

أنا بقول ان كل راجل وليه أحلامه اللي بيتمناها في شريكة حياته ومواصفاتها ولما يقابلها أكيد هيحبها لأنها بتمثل ليه أحلامه واحتياجاته

هل ده كلام مفيهوش مشاعر أو زواج مصلحة ؟؟!!!


*​


----------



## girgis2 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

Anas2 قال:


> سوري لسه منتبه لردك:hlp:
> لو إنتبهت لردي كات عن جملة "أن الانجاب مسؤولية يرفضها الرجل" لأن ده مش صحيح بالنسبة لرجل
> لان غريزة الابوة عند كل راجل سوي
> وأظن مقلتش أن يحمل إبنه ويسمع كلمة بابا هي مسؤولية الأبوة فقط عشان ترد علي بتعليق غريب مثل ده!



*
معاك حق في دي

لكنك لم تقتبس الجملة التي كنت تقصدها بمشاركتك دي


*​


----------



## Anas2 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> أنت تاني برضة
> **
> 
> *​


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




> *
> قطعاااا نعم ؟؟
> 
> يا راجل راجع نفسك شوية قبل ما تصدر حكم زي كدة
> ...


مش عارف ليه مسحت كلامي عن إكتشاف العلماء وكلامهم حول أن الحب بيخلي الواحد بتغاضى عن أخطاء الطرف الثاني ورديت كده 'براجع نفسك' ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



> *مين قال ان العقل هيلغي المشاعر والزواج هيكون قائم على المصلحة ؟؟
> 
> ومين جاب سيرة الجواز التقليدي دلوقتي ؟؟!!!
> 
> ...


ده ع حسب كلامك اللي بيتفهم منو نفي المشاعر وإستعمال العقل فقط

مش فاهم سبب كل هاي العصبية والتعابير الغريبة مثل "انت ثاني"!!!!!!!!!!!
مفيش إختلاف بإحترام ولا شو؟
عموما حقك علي مفيش حب وفي الزواج لازم العقل وحده .

أنسحب من الموضوع.......


----------



## girgis2 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

> *المسئولية  موجودة على الاتنين بس البنت كان عندها مسئولية شبه جزئية الراجل مكنش  عنده حاجة فبالنسبة له الموضوع مرعب .. و بصراحة أحيى شجاعة أى راجل فدائى  مقدم على الخطوة دى :fun_lol:*


*
فدائي فدائي فدائي فدائي
نسيتي جزئية بسيطة وهي ان بنات جيل اليوم كتير منهم ان مكنش أغلبيتهم مش بيشيلوا جزء المسؤلية دي في بيوتهم دلوقتي

الوضع اتغير

*​


----------



## girgis2 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

Anas2 قال:


> مش فاهم سبب كل هاي العصبية والتعابير الغريبة مثل "انت ثاني"!!!!!!!!!!!
> مفيش إختلاف بإحترام ولا شو؟
> عموما حقك علي مفيش حب وفي الزواج لازم العقل وحده .
> 
> أنسحب من الموضوع.......



*أنت تاني دي مش معناها تريقة ولا عدم احترام

يعني أنت تاني برضة تصر على أن تفهم كلامي بطريقة غلط والدليل أهوه:
*


> عموما حقك علي مفيش حب وفي الزواج لازم العقل وحده .



*أنا برضة قولت كدة ؟؟!!!

*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أكتوبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> فدائي فدائي فدائي فدائي
> نسيتي جزئية بسيطة وهي ان بنات جيل اليوم كتير منهم ان مكنش أغلبيتهم مش بيشيلوا جزء المسؤلية دي في بيوتهم دلوقتي
> 
> ...



*و بعدين بقا .. يعنى انا اقول انكو غلابة و انت تقولى البنات مبتشيلش المسئولية فى بيوتهم ؟ بيسموه شكل للبيع ؟

لا البنات بتشيل ايش عرفك :t30: .. ليه متخيلين ان البنات مقضيينها و حتى لو البنت مبتعملش بس على أقل تقدير بتعرف مش زيكو بتغرقو فى شبر مية :11azy: مش معنى ان بنت بتبقى قاعدة انترنت انها مبتعملش و بعدين ايه الاحكام الجزافية دى حضرتك ؟؟ انا سكتالك من الصبح فيه ايه :smil8: دة ايه الرجالة دى .. انت حلال فيك تتجوز واحدة توريك النجوم فى عز الظهر عشان تعرف ان الله حق و تبطل تشاكس فينا .. قول امين :t30:*


----------



## girgis2 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *و بعدين بقا .. يعنى انا اقول انكو غلابة و انت تقولى البنات مبتشيلش المسئولية فى بيوتهم ؟ بيسموه شكل للبيع ؟
> 
> لا البنات بتشيل ايش عرفك :t30: .. ليه متخيلين ان البنات مقضيينها و حتى لو البنت مبتعملش بس على أقل تقدير بتعرف مش زيكو بتغرقو فى شبر مية :11azy: مش معنى ان بنت بتبقى قاعدة انترنت انها مبتعملش و بعدين ايه الاحكام الجزافية دى حضرتك ؟؟ انا سكتالك من الصبح فيه ايه :smil8: دة ايه الرجالة دى .. انت حلال فيك تتجوز واحدة توريك النجوم فى عز الظهر عشان تعرف ان الله حق و تبطل تشاكس فينا .. قول امين :t30:*



*
ههههههههههههه يخرب عقلك

معجونة بمية عفاريت :t30:

*​


----------



## girgis2 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*
سوري يا جماعة بس فيه كلام كدة الواحد بيقف عنده لما يقرا المشاركات تاني:*​


> المرأة بترفض قيد الزواج حتى تجد الحب *أو رجل ممكن يعيشها أفضل من شغلها*



*طيب وهي كدة بتحبه هو ولا بتحب فلوسه ؟؟*​


> *لو سالت بنت  انتى عايزة تبقى ام ليه هتقولك اسباب تافهة جدا لكن السبب الاساسى بيبقى  رغبة عايزة الاحساس دة و مشتقاله اشتياق غير عادى بدون مبررات*



*يعني كل هدفها من الجواز انها تكون أم ؟؟*​


> كلامي مش نضري أو عاطفي بل مثبت علميا "توصل الباحثون إلى  أن الدوائر العصبية التي ترتبط بشكل طبيعي بالتقييم الاجتماعي للأشخاص  الآخرين تتوقف عن العمل عندما يقع الإنسان في الحب. وقال الباحثون إن هذه النتائج قد توضح أسباب تغاضي بعض الأشخاص عن أخطاء من يحبون"
> تأكد هنا في الجزء بتاع نضرة علمية عن الحب http://ar.wikipedia.org/wiki/حب



*عارف ان كلامك ده أو النظرية العلمية اللي بتقول كدة بتثبت وجهة نظري انها صح ؟!

لأن بما ان الدوائر العصبية دي المتعلقة بالتقييم الاجتماعي للانسانة اللي أمامي دي بتتوقف عن العمل فأنا طبعاااا هتغاضى عن عيوبها وهحاول أتعايش وأتكيف وأكبر دماغي عنها

لكن هل هتفضل الدوائر العصبية دي طول الوقت متوقفة عن العمل وعن التقييم كدة ولا هييجي الوقت اللي هعيد تقييمي لاختياري مرة أخرى وهشوف نفسي متكيف مع عيوب شريكة حياتي أم غير متكيف ؟؟!!!*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (15 أكتوبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> سوري يا جماعة بس فيه كلام كدة الواحد بيقف عنده لما يقرا المشاركات تاني:*
> 
> 
> ...



*هاتلى جملة انا قولت فيها ان الهدف الوحيد للبنت من الزواج انها تكون ام ... انا كنت برد على جزئية ان الراجل بترعبه فكرة كونه أب بالمقارنة باشتياق البنت للامومة فى حين ان الاتنين عليهم عبء التربية و مسئوليتها دة لو مكانش على البنت الجزء الاكبر فى الموضوع دة بس كدة :t30:

و بعدين بتقرا مشاركتى تانى ليه اصلا انا مشاركتى تتقرى مرة واحدة .. بطل تفلى المشاركات و تقص و تلصق ايه شغل المحققين دة**
*


----------



## girgis2 (15 أكتوبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *هاتلى جملة انا قولت فيها ان الهدف الوحيد للبنت من الزواج انها تكون ام ... انا كنت برد على جزئية ان الراجل بترعبه فكرة كونه أب بالمقارنة باشتياق البنت للامومة فى حين ان الاتنين عليهم عبء التربية و مسئوليتها دة لو مكانش على البنت الجزء الاكبر فى الموضوع دة بس كدة :t30:
> 
> و بعدين بتقرا مشاركتى تانى ليه اصلا انا مشاركتى تتقرى مرة واحدة .. بطل تفلى المشاركات و تقص و تلصق ايه شغل المحققين دة*





> *هاتلى جملة انا قولت فيها ان الهدف الوحيد للبنت من الزواج انها تكون ام*


*هههههههههههه

لا مهو أنتي مش هتقدري تقولي طبعاااا كدة بالظبط يعني

لكن ده ميمنعش ان غريزة الأمومة عند البنت قوية جدااا فعلاااا وهي أكبر سبب ان مكنش الأوحد من سعيها للجواز

تقدري تنكري ؟؟ :t30: :t30:

*​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (15 أكتوبر 2012)

امممممممممممممم 

مناقشة ساخنة جدا 

انا نسيت اصلا الموضوع كان بيتكلم عن ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

معلش استحملوني همسك كذا نقطة 


في بداية الموضوع كان بيتكلم عن خوف الراجل من الجواز 

اي راجل في الدنيا بيجي في وقت حتى لو اعد كتييييييير جدا من غير جواز 

الا انو بيجي في فترة و غصب عنه بيحتاج لمشاركة حياته مع طرف اخر 

و الا ربنا ماكنش خلق حوا لادم 

و شاف ان مش الافضل ان يبقى ادم وحيدا 

من القديم و ادم دايما بيحتاج لحوا جنبه 

ام و اخت و زوجة و بنت حوا محور اساسي في حياته 

نيجي بقى لنقطة خوف الرجل من الزواج

هو محتاج جدا بس خايف 

طبيعة ادم انه فعلا عايز يعيش براحته 

يخرج و يجي و يروح و يعمل كل حاجة  و حوا كدة برده (بس مش في مجتمعنا الشرقي ) 

نيجي للجواز 

هيخرج بمعاد و يجي بمعاد 

لو في الشغل المدير طلع عينه و داس على كرامته وهو اعزب هيسيب الشغل 
وهيطلع عين المدير 

لو متجوز وراه مراته و اولاده اذاي هيقدر يعمل كدة (ظروف مادية )

بيخاف مراته تيجي في مرة تقوله انا نفسي في حاجة مايقدرش يجيبها (ظروف مادية و صعبة جدا كأحساس )

بيخاف في مرة يبقى نفسه يرجع لايام زمان و يخرج مع صحابه خروجة يضحك و يهزر بس طبعا
 مراته هتنكد عليه عيشته (ظروف نفسية )

بيخاف اللي يتجوزها تطلع نكدية وطول الوقت زعيق وخناق و بردو الست كدة دايما بتخاف من جوزها ليتغير بعد الجواز و دي حاجة طبيعية (ظروف نفسية )

النماذج اللي بيشوفها قدامه خلت قدامه حاجز منيع من الجواز و خوف رهيب جواه 
ليفقد الحياة اللي هو عايشها دلوقتي حتى ولو مش سعيدة اوي
بس هو يستحمل نفسه 
لكن لما يبقى معاه زوجة و اولاد هيغمل ايه 

الست بتبقى ملهوفة على الجواز مش لمجرد الجواز 
بس علشان للأسف في حاجة عندنا في مجتمعنا الشرقي اسمها عنوسة 
و ده اصعب احساس ممكن تحسه البنت 
فطبيعي بتبقى ملهوفة على الجواز 
و طبعا بيبقى جواها احلام وردية نفسها تحققها مع شريك حياتها 

اللي انا متأكدة منه برده ان مافيش راجل مش بيحلم بينه و بين نفسه 
ان يجمعه يوم بشريكة حياته 
اللي هتكون هادية و جميلة 
ذي اللي بيطلعو في الافلام 

و بيكون عنده احلام كتييييييييرة 

بس الاحلام غير الواقع وهو ده اللي بيخلي الخوف يكبر جواه 

انه مقتنع تماما ان دلوقتي مافيش واحد متجوز و سعيد في حياته 

متخيل ان الحياة كلها يا تبقى بمبي يا تبقى سودا يا كدة يا كدة 

و الواقع مش كدة 

الواقع ان فيه الحلو و فيه الوحش 

هتتجوز عن حب و هتتحمل مسئولية 

و هيبقى في مشاكل 
بس برده هيبقى في لحظات من اسعد لحظات العمر اللي مش بتتنسي 


ممكن تتحرم من خروجة مع صحابك 

بس قصادها هتتعشى عشا رومانسي مع مراتك 

ممكن تتعب شوية في الشغل 

بس لما تجيب هدية لمراتك من مرتبك 
هتحس احساس يعوض كل تعب تعبته 

مش هقدر انكر انه من حقه يخاف و يترعب كمان من فكرة الجواز

و برده مش هقدر انكر ان حوا من حقها تخاف و تترعب كمان من فكرة العنوسة 

ومش هقدر انكر ان الدنيا مش حلوة علطول و احنا بنختار ان احنا نعيش سعدا على طول من غير مشاكل 

و مش هقدر انكر ان ادم محتاج حوا جنبه جدا كشريكة حياته 
و اللي ينكر ده يبقى كداب

و مش هقدر انكر ان حوا برده محتاجة ادم جنبها 

بعيدا عن الامومة و الابوة و كذلك 

الاتنين محتاجين بعض 

بيكملو بعض 

بيعوضو بعض 

من حقك تخاف يا ادم 
من حقك تخاف و من حقك تفتكر ان الحياة احلى من غير حوا 

بس مش من  حقك انك تنكر انها مهمة جدا في حياتك

و انك رغم خوفك محتاجلها 

و بيجي في وقت و بتقول لا انا عايز اتجوز طال و لا قصر الوقت هيجي 

الانسان اللي بيكبر من غير جواز بيندم ندم كبييييييير و بيقول القطر فاتني 
 و اظن ده مش كلام افلام 

احنا لما بنسمع عن راجل كبييييير 
مراته ماتت و عايش لوحده بنزعل عليه و بنقول يعيني ...........

فمابالك اللي ماتجوزش اصلا و كبر لوحده 
و ماعرفش طعم و جمال كلمة جواز 
انه يكون متجوز وحد مسئول منه و مسئول عليه 

ماتنكرش يا ادم انك محتاج جدا 
ان يكون جنبك شريكة حياة بعيدا عن مخاوفك 


ماتنكرش ان الحياة من غيرها مالهاش معنى 


ليا عودة تاني

بعد شوية اكون ريحت من الكتابة 



​


----------



## Critic (15 أكتوبر 2012)

عايز الصراحة 
محستش ولا كلمة فى الموضوع !!
محستش بأى شيئ منطبق عليا من الكلام ده !


----------



## +sano+ (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*ممكن يكون الموضوع منطبق على فئه معينه لكن مش كل الرجاله !! 
فيه فعلا فئه من الرجاله بتخاف من تحمل المسئوليه وبتخاف على حريتهم وبتقول ( انا اوجع دماغى ليه يا عم من دلوقتى انا اعيش سنتين تلاته كده مع نفسى وصحابى واقضيها من غير مسئوليه ووجع دماغ وبيكون مستريح ماديا كمان يعنى مش موضوع هيفكر مرتبه هيقضى ولا لا  ولا لما يجيب اطفال هيعرف يصرف ولا لا لكن موضوع انه يبقى حر بيطغى عليه كتير 
لكن رائ الشحصى فى الموضوع 
الخوف من تحمل المسؤليه : اظن الحياه بدون مسؤليه ملهاش طعم .... وهتبقى حياه روتينيه وممله
معاك ان مسؤليات الجواز ساعات بتفوق عن الحد وتوصل لحد المشاكل لكن بالمقارنه مع عدم السؤليه اظن تحمل المسؤليه بتدى لحياتى طعم وانا مش عايش كده وخلاص ده رائى 
الخوف على الحريه : بيجى على الراجل وقت بيحس انه خلاص عمل كل حاجه فى حياته ومبقاش فيه جديد ونفسه يلاقى الشحص الى يحسسه انه الوحيد فى حياته اكيد مش هيسيب اصحابه ولا اجتماعياته لكن وجود شخص Special فى حياتك بيبقى احساس ممتع لا يعوض 
الخوف من الفشل : طول ما الاحساس ده موجود يبقى هيفشل هيفشل لكن اظن لو اختيارى صح من الاول ليه اسرب الاحساس ده جوايا ..... اظن انه قليل جدا موضوع الاحساس بالفشل ده 
الخوف من الانجاب : هو فيه حد يقدر يستغنى عن استمتاعه بالاطفال مش حاسس الموضوع ده بصراحه وحاسس انه قليل برده جدا يكاد يكون منعدم انه الاقى راجل خايف ينجب اولاد لاحساسه  انه مش هيقدر يصرف عليهم او يربيهم *
*
برده مش عايزيزن ننكر وجود الفئه ده وده كان فى بدايه كلامى لكن اظن انهم فئه قليله جداااااااااااااااااا *


----------



## منمونة منمونة (15 أكتوبر 2012)

احيانا الناس بتنظر للرجل اللى ماتزوجش 
انه بيعانى من مرض جنسى 
لان للاسف الناس رابطة الزواج بموضوع الجنس فقط 
صحيح الجنس اساسى والهدف من الزواج هو العفة من الوقوع ف الزنا 
لكن كمان فى اهداف واساسية كمان من الزواج 
وبعدين ايه يعنى لما البنت يكون هدفها من الزواج انها تكون ام 
الامومة شعور رائع وغريزة مافيش بنت تقدر تقاومها 
​


----------



## marcelino (16 أكتوبر 2012)

Critic قال:


> عايز الصراحة
> محستش ولا كلمة فى الموضوع !!
> محستش بأى شيئ منطبق عليا من الكلام ده !




طب اتكل على الله مستنى ايه ؟؟؟!​


----------



## Critic (16 أكتوبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> طب اتكل على الله مستنى ايه ؟؟؟!​



اروح احب على نفسى يعنى . مش لما الاقيها


----------



## Desert Rose (16 أكتوبر 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> 
> آيه الفايدة العظيمة المقابلة للمسئوليات دي كلها ؟؟؟*
> ​



بالظبط احييك , هو ده بدو نفس السؤال اللى بسأله لنفسى 
ومحدش يقولى بليز ياجماعة المشاعر والمساندة والمشاركة والوحدة الوطنية :smile02:smile02 لان الحاجات ديه بتروح وبتتكسر تحت ضغوط الحياة ومشاكلها ومسئولياتها 

مارسلينو مش الرجال بس اللى بيهربوا من الجواز البنات كمان 
انا شخصيا شايفه اذا كان الشخص ( ولد او بنت ) مش لاقى الشخص الحقيقى المناسب اللى يكمل معاه حياته ويحس معاه انه بيكمله بجد وبيضيف لحياته وانه محتاج هذا الشخص تحديدا فى حياته يبقا ميتجوزش احسن 
لكن لو هيتجوز علشان تسديد رغبات ( للراجل ) او علشان واحد يصرف عليها او شكل اجتماعى علشان مش يقولوا عليها عانس ( للبنت ) يبقا بلاش احسن لان ده مش جواز ده صفقة


----------



## Samir poet (17 أكتوبر 2012)

هم بيكى وهم يضحك
لكل خيرقدامو شر
شى صعب
فى كل الحالات
سؤكان متجوز
اوغير متجوز  عاذب او معنسة


----------



## marmora jesus (17 أكتوبر 2012)

هو انا ممكن اقول الحل لكل المشاكل دي كلها ؟
الحل في كلمة من حرفين ح ب
الراجل لما يحب واحدة وبجد وبجنون هينسي كل الخوف ده وكل اللي هيكون في باله انه يكمل عمره كله معاها وليها
يا جماعة الدنيا ابسط من كده بكتير وبجد مش حمل التعقيد ده كله
مفيش احلي من اني اعيش مع حد احبه ويحبني واكيد مع بعض الدنيا هتبقي حلوة اوي حتي لو فيها مشاكل لاننا طول ما احنا مع بعض والحب موجود وربنا وسطينا هنتغلب علي اي مشاكل
ومعلومة بقي الولد لما يحب بجد بنت هيحب انه يتقيد منها وهو اساسا مش هيبقي شايف غيرها فمش هيبقي محتاج الحرية اللي موجودة قبل ما يعرفها 
وكفاية عليكم كده


----------

